# Radio question



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys,
Just wanted to know if a 66 am radio is the same as a 67? Did it have black buttons with the PONTIAC name on it? 
Thanks
Linda
PS. There's one on ebay in good shape


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. They are not the same. Really close, but not the same. The '66 will fit and look original to all but the purists, tho'. On page 460-462 of the "Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide 1964--70" there are pictures of both. The '67 has different buttons and knobs. Also, the '66 has solid metal knobs.....In '67, they put plastic knobs on everything: switches, window cranks, radios, etc. I finally got fed up with mine and put '66 window cranks and a '66 rear view mirror on my '67....they haven't fallen off again in over 20 years!!!!
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Jeff, thanks. I ordered my book from Amazon and haven't gotten it yet. I'm about to ask for a refund! 
Linda


----------

